# OK Charlie, Fire Away...Old Man Funky Beekeeping At Its Best



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I found a starving 5/25 swarm on drawn comb with no stores in a Warre box today. I had a jar feeder lid for a five frame Lang nuc, I had a jar of feed, I had a scrap board, I had some flower pot weights....Hope the deer don't knock it over.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha, love it!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I have to applaud your spirit Ollie. Impressive ingenuity on your part. Don't Warre' hives have a device to feed bees or are they by nature meant to either guarantee swarming or death?


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

The inner cover design for Langstroth hives works well fitted to Warre hives. I make them for new swarm lure setups. Just put a box over it. I build a feeder into the quilt. Its a highly modified quilt, and must be deeper too. But it really functions perfectly allowing ordinary jar feeders to be used while keeping the quilt function. I just dont understand the rigid attitude that makes people not modify a Warre hive. Its a good idea, except for having no good way to feed. I use mostly warre hives and modify whatever I want.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

jadebees said:


> I just dont understand the rigid attitude that makes people not modify a Warre hive.


 Because in general solutions create more problems.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Luvlee Betty, I am a problem solver!😎😈. Truly i have done lots of things worse than rig up a feeder, & if it works... an inner cover for Warre hives works just as good in there as in a Lang. Jar feeders, easy on bees, defeats ants. On another topic, the Dadant flip over floor that changes from summer to winter opening works great for Warre hives. It is letting others solve problems, and learning from it, that makes the big difference.


----------

